# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Paroxetine en net zwanger...

## vaart1

:Embarrassment: 

Ik was net twee maanden aan het afbouwen van paroxetine, toen ik er vorige week achter kwam dat ik zwanger ben....Dit had ik niet verwacht omdat ik al 18 jaar de pil slikte en ik was daar net mee gestopt met het idee dat mijn lichaam dan kon 'wennen'. Maar goed, ik ben vorige week meteen naar een kwart pil gegaan, wat 5 mg is. Ik ben ongeveer 5 weekjes zwanger nu. Nu maak ik mij erg ongerust of het wel goed komt met mijn zwangerschap. De paroxetine slikte ik tegen angsten en hartkloppingen enzo, en nu heb ik weer angst dat mijn kindje niet goed zal groeien of dat ik een miskraam krijg. Volgende week heb ik gelukkig een afspraak bij de psycholoog....wie heeft er ervaring met zwangerschap en paroxetine? Is dat goed afgelopen?

----------

